# Pumpkin purée



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

Does anyone know where to buy it locally please or is amazon my only option?
Thanks
C


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I think Amazon is your only option. My Mother-in-law makes a killer pumpkin pie but since she is in Paphos and can not find canned or any kind of pumpkin other than fresh she cooks fresh pumpkin. It is definitely a lot more work but it tastes delicious. She uses it for the pie and whatever other recipes she comes up with since she usually has extra - lentils with pumpkin is great too!


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

I haven't seen fresh pumpkins either, at least not the round orange ones we have


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Some people have said they have seen the usual orange type but I have never seen them. Look at the link below for info on Cypriot squash which can be used in place of pumpkins - koloketes. I think this is what my MIL uses. I'll ask her though. 

https://domesticgodess123.wordpress.com/category/koloketes-greek-cypriot-pumpkinsquash-pies/


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Some people have said they have seen the usual orange type but I have never seen them. Look at the link below for info on Cypriot squash which can be used in place of pumpkins - koloketes. I think this is what my MIL uses. I'll ask her though.
> 
> https://domesticgodess123.wordpress.com/category/koloketes-greek-cypriot-pumpkinsquash-pies/


Can you not try butternut squash? There is a plentiful supply here. I have never made a pie or puree with it but cut a thick slice place it in foil with a knob of butter, grated (or powdered) ginger, paprika and ground black pepper then wrap it up and place on the bbq for around 30 to 40 mins (depending on thickness of the slice). Delicious!


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Rema said:


> Can you not try butternut squash? There is a plentiful supply here. I have never made a pie or puree with it but cut a thick slice place it in foil with a knob of butter, grated (or powdered) ginger, paprika and ground black pepper then wrap it up and place on the bbq for around 30 to 40 mins (depending on thickness of the slice). Delicious!


Yes, that is what I think my MIL uses. Her pies are the best I have ever tasted.


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you all, I'll follow your advice and make purée out of butternut squash. My dad grows them so they are free, it beats paying to get it imported
I guess I haven't given up my American ways yet.


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

Interestingly enough, the pumpkin in canned pumpkin puree is not actually from those orange pie pumpkins. It's made from acorn squash (which I have not seen in Cyprus). I have seen dark green and a grey-green pumpkins here in Cyprus. I've used them, in addition to butternut squash, to make pumpkin soup and pumpkin ravioli, but have not tried making a pie with them yet. I'll be giving it a go this November. Read up (google it) on how to make your own pumpkin puree. It's not just a matter of roasting the pumpkin and mashing the cooked pumpkin; you need to put the pureed pumpkin in some cheesecloth in a colander to let some of the water drain out otherwise your pie will be very soupy.


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

I googled it, I plan to try it and just like you said, it will need to sit overnight in a cheesecloth to drain. Cans are so much easier but this is probably much healthier.


----------

